# Hoch's Knife/Counter Knife Book



## Dwight McLemore (Sep 27, 2009)

Just got Hoch's new Knife Counter-Knife book last week. I had been bugging Hoch for several years to re-publish the old Knife Fighting Encyclopedia ....well he did the next best thing which was publish a new, updated version that falls into the category of 'Professional' material for those whose livelyhood takes them into the world of knife combatives. There is just not any foolishness in this one at all. The introduction really makes one think and put this 'knife fight' stuff in the right perspective. The real-world historical examples are an espacially interesting aspect that everyone needs to read. Replacing the ole Angles of Attack with the clock system is something that will have more standard use worldwide, particularly with the military. Putting this book in a spiral binder is really usefull when you take this book to the training hall. It allows you to lay it flat and work directly from the page. Indeed this has been a long time in coming. These days I spend a lot of time in the 'Martial Art' & 'Historical' aspect and the associated lack of reality that sometimes exists there. That said it is very comforting to know that I've got this 'Dose of Reality' on hand should I ever have to go back to or teach any of the 'Professional' aspects. Overall the format of this book is a Training Support Package that is very progressive and sequential in imparting simplistic fundamentals. It is a great teaching aid that I highly recommend to everyone regardless of their field of interest. Many thanks to Hoch for getting this out. 

All My Best
Dwight


----------



## David43515 (Sep 27, 2009)

Any idea on when or where it`ll be available? Or ideas on price? I`d be very interested in picking up a copy.


----------



## Dwight McLemore (Sep 28, 2009)

It is available through Hoch's website runs $55.00 which is a bit high but I think you'll find when you look at the amount of information it contains it will be well worth it.

All My Best
Dwight


----------



## lklawson (Sep 28, 2009)

Dwight McLemore said:


> These days I spend a lot of time in the 'Martial Art' & 'Historical' aspect and the associated lack of reality that sometimes exists there.


To be fair, that's the "Fun Stuff" in my estimation.



> It is a great teaching aid that I highly recommend to everyone regardless of their field of interest. Many thanks to Hoch for getting this out.


Cool.  Thanks.  I'll put it on my Christmas List.  If I'm a good boy maybe Mrs. Clause will tuck it in my stocking.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Sep 28, 2009)

Speaking of my Christmas List, I recall a book you recommended on anatomy for martial artists and want to verify the title and author.

Was it "Essential Anatomy: For Healing and Martial Arts by Marc Tedeschi"?

Peace favor your sword


----------



## Dwight McLemore (Sep 28, 2009)

That's it, Kirk! When I'm working on a book that text is used a lot along with Bridgman's Constructive Anatomy for Artists.  Mike Jannish's Contemporary Knife Targeting is also a big help. 

Best
Dwight


----------



## lklawson (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks.

My list is off in the mail to Mrs. Clause.  

Peace favor your sword


----------

